# What's the best USB Flash drive for boot drive



## Asylum (Feb 26, 2013)

What's the best USB Flash drive for boot drive.

Looking to pick up a good usb flash drive for class to learn how to make a bootable flash drive for windows and linux.

Price is not much of a factor, What's the best 32 or 64 gig bootable drive out there?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 26, 2013)

Any USB 3.0 Drive should do you well. I have a kingmax usb that does around 15 mb/s write and 80 mb/s read.

Linky to benchmarks: Kingmax PD-09 16GB USB 3.0 Test Spped . - YouTube

Edit - apparently this on is capable of 100/20 - USB KingMax Urban Series UD-09 16GB USB 3.0


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2013)

A fast flashdrive
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4523/usb-30-flash-drive-roundup/6


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 26, 2013)

my server runs off a pair of sandisk cruzers and i have never had a problem with them. not the fastest but very reliable.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sandisk Extreme 64GB

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5193/sandisk-extreme-64gb-usb-3-0-flash-drive-review/index.html


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 26, 2013)

Can comPuters boot from USB3 controllers yet? Or is it only native USB3 controllers that are bootable?


----------



## McSteel (Feb 26, 2013)

The Kingston HyperX 3.0 USB is essentially an mSATA SSD with a USB3 interface. And while a bit expensive, it's not overly so. It's about as fast as you can get, without resorting to a SSD + SATA -> USB3 enclosure.

Booting from USB3 is usually not a problem when your OS supports it. If you're booting/installing in UEFI mode, you're pretty much set. Legacy boot will require slipstreaming of USB3 drivers, if they're not natively present in the OS. I believe Win8 will boot from any USB3, while Win7 usually won't (without driver integration), unless it's an early Etron or TI controller.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 26, 2013)

I do have a Mushkin Ventura Pro USB3 32gb. has about 120mb/s read, and 70MB/s write. Quite fast for the price.


----------



## OverClocker12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Go with USB 3.0. Even though if your computer still has a 2.0 still, get the 3.0. I would also recommend the Sandisk Extreme model. Kingston also has a lot of good reviews. You might as well go with a 64GB since it does not cost that much more.

Found this article which compares USB flash drives:
http://deviceraters.com/top-3-usb-flash-drive/


----------

